# Here's what I'm working on.



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Here are the fragrances I'm working on right now. 

Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
Honey L'Occitane
Love Spell
Pink Sugar
Coconut Lime Verbena
Dragon's Blood
Nautica 

I looked back over the lists some of you gave me and these seemed to be the most popular ones. As soon as I sell another Doeling/buckling or make another good soap sell I'm planning on having my men's signature scent cloned and I'll share it with ya'll 

Are there any EO's ya'll need? I know we just did both Patchouli EO & LAvender EO, but was wondering if there is an EO or two that a few of you might need.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A little bird told me that someone on the forum has 4 ounces of Lillian's old Dragon's Blood, which is the old IFT version. I would kill to have this duped. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness! It would be well worth the cost to have it duplicated!! Now if we just had some extra money and an ounce of that DB!!!!!!!!!!! :sigh


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok.....I'd die to have more than this four ounces too. :biggrin Who is the best to dupe it? How much money are we talking? Cause I have approx half of an 8oz bottle that I got from her. It is strong, and turns the soap dark dark brown. Let's talk okay? Cause evidently several would like to have it. I for one would like to have more than this.

Sheryl


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Tamara, you are doing a super job! I soaped Global Garden and 2 days after unmolding, it smells Grrrreat. I have confidence in the way you test each fragrance before you sell it, therefore I will commit to buy 5 pounds each of OMH, Dragon's Blood, and that certain signature men's scent. If the concensus on the Coconut Lime Verbena is the same I will get some of that also. BTW I have soaped Tamara's signature men's scent and I have to say it smells very manly and is a good seller for me. It doesn't fly off the counter like BRV or OMH but it is definitely a consistent seller, at one weekly market I told a customer that I will be doing the market twice a month instead of weekly and she grabbed all the bars of this scent saying "in case I miss you". So lets make this happen. :lol Dorit


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am in if we can get it going. I need to change my email here when I get to a computer though. That way I will get the emails on the orders. When I signed up I uses my junk email address that I never check because I didn't know what all I would be getting from the forum. Lol 

Can't wait for several of these.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If the group wants to have this formulated. I am willing to put $ toward the cost. email me if this gets off the ground.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I thought I'd put in my two cents : ) I'm interested in some
Honey L'Occitane
Love Spell
Pink Sugar
Coconut Lime Verbena
Dragon's Blood


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Sherrie,
I have samples of Love Spell coming from two different formulators. I sent a soap sliver to Vicki of Pink Sugar for her opinion and looks like it's a go. I will post the sell beginning of the week. I've tried two Coconut Lime Verbena. One turned dark brown and after 3 months smell mostly like coconut, the other I just soaped, looks like it will be white, but not sure about the fragrance yet. Hold on for the Dragon's Blood, it might be closer than you think 
I'm on the hunt for Honey L'Occitane!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 10 pounds of the Honey...the problem is going to be the expense of having it duped, I don't think Tamara should take a hit on the dupe costs, so if enough of us want it, perhaps we could do a presale in which Tamara gets paid ahead of time, so she has the dupe money in hand before she approaches the company? I would help with that. My honey is an exact dupe of Lillians, the company has since gone out of business who carried all my scents, including my dupe of the Dragon's Blood.

If the Dragon's Blood doesn't turn out to be what we want, perhaps we can do the same thing with Sheryl's DB she has of Lillian's also???

I trust Tamara and would be willing to pay for the duping ahead of time....anyone else? Vicki


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I would be happy to put money in for dupes. I will also buy any of the above scents. I am so excited for this. I keep checking to see if there are any updates while I am checking the emergency board for my sick baby.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

How much does it normally cost to dupe a scent? I'd love to have all the scents mentioned above. I'm out of DB, pink sugar, love spell, honey l'occitane and the coconut lime verbena. All have sold well for me.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

It costs $250.00 to have it duped. :sigh I am very near offering the Pink Sugar (It soaps very dark). I made the tester 3 moo ago and it seems the longer it has cured, the better it became. I'm waiting for samples of Love Spell & OMH from both places. I got Honey from one and soaped it but it smells more like butter pecan than honey :sniffle. I asked for a sample from the other manafacturer. Soaped Coconut Lime Verbena from both and one turned about the color of a coconut shell and smells mostly like coconut. The other stayed while but it's a week old and right now the fragrance seems to light. I'm trying! Please, if you can hold on another week on the DB I might be able to do a sell.
Anita, your package is on its way!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Tamera I received my lemon grass, lavender, and patch today......all smell to die for. Thanks sooooo much. I can't wait for cleopatra's treasure. Thank you dear for all your hard work. It is appreciated.

Sheryl


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I appreciate you posting that Sheryl. I'm trying hard to get the best I can for everyone and really want our soapers to understand and be confident that these are high quality fragrance oils, nothing weak or cut. 

Cleopatra's Treasure just arrived, but I'm getting ready to do a soap booth at a DayLilly show so won't get it out until Monday. I'll invoice you this wekend for shipping. I'm so glad you're happy with your EO' & FO's!


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Tamera, you are doing a fantastic job. This is just so exciting!! I am kicking myself for not ordering more in the past. The ones you have done are so amazing!!! I appreciate what you are doing so very much.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops! Meant to let you know my Patch and Lav arrived just fine : ) Sorry I've been busy.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Kami & Sherrie,
I'm so glad to hear you're happy with the things you've received and that they arrived safe and sound. I'm looking so forward to the next ones!!!!!


----------

